# Portaits at night



## Garbz (May 14, 2007)

I was supposed to go to their house to take pictures of them before they attend a formal event. But when we got there I cringed when I saw the sun setting and one of them wasn't nearly ready yet. But I decided to try my best anyway.

This were taken in absolute blackness, so please ignore any critique about their poses, I left that mostly up to them since I couldn't even see them through the view finder. What I am after is critique on the lighting and the image itself. I had only an SB800 off camera on a flash stand, and my camera mounted flash to fill in the resulting harsh shadows. (an umbrella is next on my to buy list)







I know it would look better on a green lawn but .. I live in Australia


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2007)

Just my opinion probably but i think you have too much empty space on the sides a verticle or square crop would have been much better


----------



## Garbz (May 15, 2007)

Very true. I did get the critique that I didn't fill the subject in the frame enough from a friend the other day. I would still prefer to stick with the 3:2 format though, I'll have a play with cropping and post again tonight.

Any improvements about the lighting? It is a little harsh, and if I can't afford an umbrella within the next month (reads: find a real job) then I'll probably have to whip up something tricky  What about the angles That the lighting is coming from?


----------



## koda-46 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if you know, but this is the PROFESSIONAL portrait & wedding gallery...... not ameture


----------



## smyth (Jul 8, 2007)

koda-46 said:


> I'm not sure if you know, but this is the PROFESSIONAL portrait & wedding gallery...... not ameture


 
quit trolling.


----------



## heip (Jul 8, 2007)

I think your main was a little too far to the left, and maybe a little low, but I think you can salvage it in PS.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a tough situation.  Do anything you can to get some lights in the background.  I don't mean strobes necessarily, but just out of focus shapes of light and darkness, or spots, twinkles, etc...  Even if it's just the lights of their house out of focus.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 9, 2007)

koda-46 said:


> I'm not sure if you know, but this is the PROFESSIONAL portrait & wedding gallery...... not ameture



Oh really I got paid for this. So that makes me "professional" regardless of how bad my photos may seem. Also I'm not sure if you know but this thread is 3 months old. Despite how taboo it is to raise a thread from the grave, the least you could do is say something productive. Also learn to spell amature, your post does not look very professional and should probably have been posted in the off-the-wall section.

Ahhh Ksmattfish, that's an interesting suggestion. Giving the crap conditions and  the road behind them I went out of my way to keep the background as non-existent as possible. That probably contributed to the boring nature of this picture.

heip yeah that could be. The harsh shadows definitely amplify that effect.


----------



## chrisb2794 (Jul 10, 2007)

koda-46 said:


> I'm not sure if you know, but this is the PROFESSIONAL portrait & wedding gallery...... not ameture


 
I was really excited to find this site, until I saw this.:thumbdown:


----------



## hawee99 (Jul 10, 2007)

hahahahahahaha that comment was made three months later!?  hahahahahahah jeez!


----------



## Corry (Jul 11, 2007)

smyth said:


> quit trolling.



I'm seconding that notion.  Tone down the attitude.


----------



## karissa (Jul 11, 2007)

chrisb2794 said:


> I was really excited to find this site, until I saw this.:thumbdown:


Every forum is going to have a wide range of people on it. Please don't let one post ruin your time here.  Take a look around.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## Chas (Jul 11, 2007)

Koda-46 has the first really nasty post I've seen in a few days (and many, many hours) on this forum, which isn't at all bad really. Actually, much better than another one I frequent, in another interest area entirely. For one thing Sir, if you're going to be mean, don't look like a clown and blow the spelling like that - very _amateurish_.  Even trolls should have standards!

On topic: you really got some good expressions as well - congratulations. They really got into the session well, clearly - but I'm just a rank amateur (never been paid for nuthin', except in kind maybe), so what would I know? Seriously, am I persona non grata around here, opinion-wise? I promise not to inflict any images on you here, but as a potential customer .....


----------



## jemmy (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been on here a while and only recently started spotting Kodas lovely, constructive criticism - not sure how new he/she is??  or how old for that matter??... some of the comments were so full on I actually tossed up whether or not to post my latest stuff.... but then i thought, what the heck... i havent seen him/her post anything in this section of the forum anyway x  moral of the post... don't let a troll discourage you... i certainly won't x


----------



## Garbz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd have nothing against hearing criticisms that this picture is rubbish providing that there's no personal attacks and maybe something constructive comes out of it. Koda if you are still there how would you take a picture when you have no lighting gear with you other than an SB-800, outside, and unexpectedly at night in the dark?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 12, 2007)

have they seen the photo/s yet? what do THEY think? its a shame that you werent given better conditions, but seriously, how else WOULD you shoot in darkness without it looking that way?


----------



## koda-46 (Jul 13, 2007)

A good photographer can make do with what he has.... and obviously that is something you still have yet to learn.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 13, 2007)

is this something personal you have against him?


----------



## Garbz (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes they were very happy with them. This was by far not one of the best shots, but they liked it anyway so go figure. This was the one with the worst conditions though.

Koda I did the best I could with my equipment, and they liked it, no need to learn a lesson here. Job well done and one of them asked me back a few weeks later for some different photos. 
If you don't like the picture go look at some of the 50 billion others on the internet instead of wasting your life in this thread talking ****.


----------



## skieur (Nov 10, 2007)

koda-46 said:


> I'm not sure if you know, but this is the PROFESSIONAL portrait & wedding gallery...... not ameture


 
Well, the opposite of this comment is : "Great shot!  I really like it."

Both are equally problematic, since both need to be followed up with an extensive and detailed critique as to what is "amateur" in the first case and what is "great" in the second case.  

That is the only way that everyone learns.

skieur


----------



## Garbz (Nov 11, 2007)

... What the. Why won't this thread die? It's beginning to feel like failed suicide here. I haven't even seen koda-46 post here in quite a few months. 

Skieur come back to the future!


----------



## skieur (Nov 11, 2007)

Garbz said:


> ... What the. Why won't this thread die? It's beginning to feel like failed suicide here. I haven't even seen koda-46 post here in quite a few months.
> 
> Skieur come back to the future!


 
Perhaps everyone should realize that a comment positive or negative related to a photo, BOTH demand specific follow-up critique dealing with either compostion or technique.  If vague negative and vague positive statements are both valueless in terms of learning, WHY are only the negative statements attacked by posters and some moderators?

skieur


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 11, 2007)

Is the OP still around. I really would like to offer a suggestion, should this situation come up again. Next time, why not use a flashlight to check your pose, arranging the girls and then shooting.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

I am amazed the girls sat down in the dirt just before a formal event .. this could end in a nightmare if the neighbours dog ...


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I am amazed the girls sat down in the dirt just before a formal event .. this could end in a nightmare if the neighbours dog ...


 
BWAHAHAHHAHAHAH..........thank you VERY much...I just spilled my soda. :er:

.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> BWAHAHAHHAHAHAH..........thank you VERY much...I just spilled my soda. :er:
> 
> .



You are most welcome


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, deja vu. . . .


----------

